# Employment > Permanent Listings >  Full-Time Experienced Art Handler, Downing Frames, NY

## Chris Barber

At Downing Frames, we specialize in custom-built, handmade frames using museum quality framing practices in Long Island City, Queens.

We are looking to hire an experienced FULL-TIME art handler who is a hardworking, detail-oriented team player. You must be able to work and communicate efficiently and effectively in a fast-paced environment and must have a MINIMUM of 2 years fine art handling experience in a large fine art shipping/logistics company or at a major gallery/museum. You must be available for a full time, Monday through Friday job.

The ideal candidate is a self-starter, yet can take direction and maintain a high standard of quality and accuracy at all times. Downing Frames is known for excellence and quality and you would be playing a vital role in a team of highly-trained art handlers and frame builders.


Responsibilities

Handle framed and unframed artwork safely

Securely wrap framed and unframed artwork for local and international transport

Pack crates with artwork and foam

Open crates and safely remove artwork

Order packing materials as needed

Assist Frame Design department in handling, condition reporting & safely storing art

Clean and organize the frame fitting area


Requirements

Be able to lift and carry 4 x 6 sheets of material & large frames safely (up to approx 75lbs)

Identify and solve problems as they arise

Possess a clear understanding of art inspection and ability to create condition reports

Have knowledge of and skill with a wide variety of hardware and tools

Have strong math skills

Include 3 professional references that we may contact prior to your interview.


How to Apply

Please send us your resume in PDF FORMAT ONLY with subject line: FULL TIME EXPERIENCED ART HANDLER

Do not attach a cover letter. In the body of the email, please emphasize any specific skills or experience which may be relevant in your cover letter, such as specialized handling, complex installation, client interaction, condition reporting, registration, crate building, etc: christina@downingframes.com

Include 3 professional references that we may contact prior to your interview.

Please do not call the studio. Applications that do not follow this format will not be reviewed.

----------

